# Puller for Power Dynamo Magneto Rotor



## grahamjb (May 3, 2021)

A couple of years ago I restored a 1958 BMW R26 motorbike and as part of the restoration I fitted Power Dynamo magneto to replace the missing magneto. 

I decided to adjust the timing on the motorbike this morning, but to do this you need to remove the magneto rotor which needs a puller with a 17mm x 1.25 thread to screw into the rotor. I had an old 3/4" UNF Nylock nut that might do the trick so I turned down the outside of the nut down to 17mm on the lathe leaving a couple of flats for a spanner to grip on to. The lathe was set to cut a 1.25 pitch thread on the outside of the nut which was checked for fitment into the rotor thread after threading. I grabbed a 2 1/2" UNF bolt from my nuts and bolts tin and turned down the last 30mm to 12mm which completed the puller. Photos attached for reference
GB


----------



## cathead (May 3, 2021)

Nice job!  That was an excellent way to make that.


----------

